# LIVE FEED From Hong Kong Airport....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## redhood (Aug 13, 2019)

Do any of these youngsters protesting remember Tiananmen Square massacre in 1989?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

*It's very Sad, but Hong Kong is part of China " Financially "...thanks to the 
actions of the UK and themselves....

China now NEEDS Hong Kong for temporary monetary stability.....the Youth 
who have tasted FREEDOM will learn to hate what their forefathers sold down
the road to China....!!

Now THINK about that for awhile....if Trump had not decoupled the U.S. from
the Chinese we/our children would be looking at the VERY SAME THING HERE 
in America !!!

There is going to be massive blood shed in Hong Kong very soon.....but the Chinese
will NOT LET Hong Kong reverse engines and back out....!
At least not with out a very Bloody Fight....!
We need to stand back and let China expend their military arsenal ( Which is HUGE ! )
Then assess the situation and temper what we do to help....!

Remember the Chinese think on Hundred Year Cycles....The general American Public
think on Four to Eight year Cycles, unless we drastically change how we view 
interaction with the rest of the World...POTUS # 45 gets it, but 45 - 50 % of the
 American Public which are Liberal Lemming don't even have a 
clue as to what is actually transpiring...!!!*


----------

